# Help with dating old Chieftain



## Discman63 (Jun 28, 2022)

I've recently taken possession of my Dad's old Chieftain. He sandblasted it about 30 years ago so I'm wondering the age and if it would be worth the cost to restore it. It means a lot to me as it was the first bike I remember riding on as a child. Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2022)

Postwar Huffman. Looks like it'll make a fun project


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2022)

Cost to restore will be at least four times what the bike is worth finished but if it has sentimental value then that may not matter. V/r Shawn


----------



## tacochris (Jun 29, 2022)

Beautiful bike and will make an awesome piece in your family.  I have managed to do a garage "restoration" on one of my bikes for about 100 in materials.  If you're able to, do a little paint research and maybe you can pull off doing a decent "at-home" job you can be proud of.

EDIT: I had no chrome or plating to do so that helped me significantly so if you plan to go that route on the shiny parts, that will up the cost significantly.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 29, 2022)

I agree with everything above...go for it! I wish I had a family bike, but I trashed them all when I was a kid!
If you do decide to restore, please post your progress for us


----------



## Discman63 (Jun 29, 2022)

Thanks to all that have given me input so far. I'm going to start the resto. I'm still not sure of the color though but will probably do the chrome on at least the springer front end and the the handlebars. Will definitely share progress photos. Long weekend coming up gives me a great time to start the teardown. Good vibes and prayers are appreciated by all for success.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 29, 2022)

Maybe do just-like-dad would do, and re-blast, prime and paint, for a *refurbishment* project. Some folks like an unpainted look?

Have not seen too many springer forks like that one.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 30, 2022)

Discman63 said:


> Thanks to all that have given me input so far. I'm going to start the resto. I'm still not sure of the color though but will probably do the chrome on at least the springer front end and the the handlebars. Will definitely share progress photos. Long weekend coming up gives me a great time to start the teardown. Good vibes and prayers are appreciated by all for success.



Dont ask me why but that bike looks like it would be really nice in a deep red.  I would blast all the paintable parts and get them in an etching primer first off just to stop what looks like some light pitting started around the headtube.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 16, 2022)

Love that badge, I have a 1940 Dayton. Make it live again for your dads sake.


----------



## AndyA (Jul 18, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Maybe do just-like-dad would do, and re-blast, prime and paint, for a *refurbishment* project.



Yes, you don't need a full restoration to have a cool bike. 



Discman63 said:


> I'm still not sure of the color though but will probably do the chrome on at least the springer front end and the the handlebars.




Ain't nothin' wrong with painted springer and handlebars. If you want contrast from the frame color, try black or silver. Rechroming is nice but expensive. If you really want chrome handlebars, consider buying new ones. As an example, picture shows a 1938 Colson-made Firestone with painted chainwheel, cranks, seat post, handlebars (all satin black), and truss bars (Testors flat steel 1180). Have fun!


----------

